# TiVo Restore Image Archive



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

*TiVo Restore Image Archive*

Index of /TiVo Restore Images
Alternate Link: TiVo Restore Images - Google Drive

*What is this?
*
This is a collection of TiVo Restore Images that I have gathered over the past few months, which includes images from TiVo Series 1 (in DvrBARS format), Series 2, Series 3 (in WinMFS .tbk format), and Series 4 (in DvrBARS format).

*Why?
*
For some reason, I have an obsession collecting these. It's a fun project, and it can help people restore their TiVos if they have a dead hard drive. I also have an interest in extracting the assets from these images.

*Where did you get these from?*

Austin'sStuff - Series 1 image
ggieseke - Series 4 Premiere images
jwillis84 - Series 2 Humax, Pioneer and Toshiba DVD images
Scolink - Series 3 Australian image
ThAbtO - Series 2 and Series 3 images
Usenet - Series 2 Hughes SD-DVR and Philips DSR704 images
*How can I help?*

Please PM me any TiVo Restore Images I don't already have.

I don't care what the format is as long as I can make use of it. Old InstantCake images, WinMFS, etc. are fine. Series 1-3 TiVos can be backed up using WinMFS, and Series 1-4 TiVos can be backed up using DvrBARS.

I am missing some Series 2 images and a few others (most missing are for DirecTV boxes).

*What is in your collection?*


Hughes SD-DVR S2 v6.4a.tbk
Humax DRT-400 Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk
Humax DRT-800 Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk
Philips DSR704 S2 v6.4a.tbk
Philips Series 1 HDR.zip
Pioneer DVR-57H Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk
Pioneer DVR-810H Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk
TCD24008A S2 v9.3.2b.tbk
TCD140060 S2 v9.3.2b.tbk
TCD230040 S2 v9.3.2.tbk
TCD540040 S2 v9.3.2b.tbk
TCD648250B 11n.H1.tbk
TCD649080 S2 DT v9.3.2.tbk
TCD652160 HD v11.0n.K1.tbk
TCD658000 HD XL 11.0k.tbk
TCD663160 TiVoHD160GBimage.tbk
TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42-500GB.zip
TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.zip
TCD748000-20.7.4b.RC3.zip
TCD750500-20.7.4b.RC3.zip
TCD758250-20.7.4B.RC3.zip
Toshiba RS-TX20 Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk
Toshiba RS-TX60 Truncated 2021-01-11.tbk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I saved your link and may use it along the way when its needed. I once publicly shared what I had, but got ranted for it and turned privately. (hope you do the same) The instructions are my own creation which came from experience.

BTW, there is a link inside your (my) instructions mixed in.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> I saved your link and may use it along the way when its needed. I once publicly shared what I had, but got ranted for it and turned privately. (hope you do the same) The instructions are my own creation which came from experience.


Thanks for being cool about it. Do you have any TiVo Restore Images that I am missing? If so, please PM me. It would be nice to have 1:1 what you have.



Spoiler



to be honest, I used a few accounts to ask you for images to avoid suspicion. so if you noticed some unusual image requests, that was probably me.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That was a little deceiving on your part there.

But then, you could take over when I cannot forefill requests in the future. Just privately via conversations. Similar to what I and @ggieseke had been doing so it won't overwhelm the forum. Since Series 4 and older models are not supported anymore except for lifetimed units, Sometimes I may not share it since it would not help those units and only good for parts.

You may also lack some experience such as when some use the wrong version of WinMFS when it won't work.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> That was a little deceiving on your part there.
> 
> But then, you could take over when I cannot forefill requests in the future. Just privately via conversations. Similar to what I and @ggieseke had been doing so it won't overwhelm the forum. Since Series 4 and older models are not supported anymore except for lifetimed units, Sometimes I may not share it since it would not help those units and only good for parts.
> 
> You may also lack some experience such as when some use the wrong version of WinMFS when it won't work.


Sorry about that, lol. You're welcome to share any new images that I shared. I still think people will continue to ask on the forums for an image.

In return (as I already asked), do you have any S2 or S3 images that I'm missing? Please send them to me in PM if you do.

And yes, I'm aware that S2-S4 TiVos that don't already have lifetime aren't supported. It honestly sucks that TiVo renders those DVRs useless.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its about all I have at this time.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Larsenv said:


> If I'm going to be honest, I haven't really got permission from ThAbtO nor ggieseke to share these.





Larsenv said:


> to be honest, I used a few accounts to ask you for images to avoid suspicion. so if you noticed some unusual image requests, that was probably me.


By not asking for permission and using multiple accounts to avoid suspicion it's clear that you knew it was wrong.


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

Do you have any older (pre-2011) images for TiVo HD from US or Australia?


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> By not asking for permission and using multiple accounts to avoid suspicion it's clear that you knew it was wrong.


True



brycepowell said:


> Do you have any older (pre-2011) images for TiVo HD from US or Australia?


No


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey @ggieseke, again, I'm sorry for reuploading your TiVo images without permission. I should've tried to make a deal rather than using multiple accounts to get images. Yes, I knew it was wrong, and I should've controlled myself.

Let's make a deal. I heard you have expanded Premiere images to use on larger hard drives (2TB, 4TB, 8TB, etc.), is there any way you can send me those via PM?

If you want, would you like me to donate to you in exchange for those expanded images? How about $30? I feel like I should give back because I was leeching. You've actually helped bring my TiVo Premiere back to life after its hard drive failed, and I now have it in my college dorm. So, thank you for that. 

I'm not trying to take over your job or steal your images. I am an advocate for preservation, and want to preserve these images in case something happens to you or ThAbtO. Restore images can be found virtually nowhere else rather than asking on this forum and what I have archived.

Also, are you planning to update your collection because of the new firmware update that came out for the TiVo a month or so ago? Or is it not worth it.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

It's not about money or control for me. Part of it involves an agreement that I made with TiVo not to post links to Premiere images publically back when I wrote DvrBARS, and I also believe in getting people here on TCF where they can get knowledgeable support.

If I croak another long-time member here is already set to take over, so don't worry about that.

I'm not planning to update the images unless they quit working due to changes on TiVo's part like the change from Gracenote to Rovi guide data.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> It's not about money or control for me. Part of it involves an agreement that I made with TiVo not to post links to Premiere images publically back when I wrote DvrBARS, and I also believe in getting people here on TCF where they can get knowledgeable support.
> 
> If I croak another long-time member here is already set to take over, so don't worry about that.
> 
> I'm not planning to update the images unless they quit working due to changes on TiVo's part like the change from Gracenote to Rovi guide data.


Thanks for the info. I'm surprised you made an agreement with TiVo.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I am sure the concern is more of potential civil or legal actions that may or may not be taken. Even if it has no merit, it still takes money to defend and can get expensive. Last I checked, money did not grow on trees and the providing this service and support does not earn an income that defrays that cost. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO Do you have any Series 1 TiVo images or can help me out?

I know that Series 1 haven't been able to get program data in a few years, but having a restore image that has gone through guided setup is at least something. And you can connect other video inputs to the TiVo to record those.

I have found someone with a Series 1 HDR312 TiVo with a drive upgraded to 160GB. The backup that WinMFS made was like 13GB, it assumingly backed up the recordings. It looked like the backup image it made was corrupted, judging by the header of the backup having garbled text. DvrBARS didn't work for them.

What should we do? If you have a restore image, that'd be great. It seems they all disappeared from the Internet years ago.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

Larsenv said:


> @ThAbtO Do you have any Series 1 TiVo images or can help me out?
> 
> I know that Series 1 haven't been able to get program data in a few years, but having a restore image that has gone through guided setup is at least something. And you can connect other video inputs to the TiVo to record those.
> 
> ...


@ggieseke Any idea about this?

To elaborate, DvrBARS is apparently returning a generic "Read file" error.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Larsenv said:


> @ggieseke Any idea about this?
> 
> To elaborate, DvrBARS is apparently returning a generic "Read file" error.


During a DvrBARS backup the "file" that the Windows ReadFile call is working with is the entire physical drive. An error message means that the drive has a bad spot. If you choose to ignore the error and continue it will write zeros to the image instead of whatever data was contained in that 2MB section of the drive. You might get a working image or you might not depending on where the error occurred.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally uploaded a Series 1 image that was taken from an HDR312. It's in DvrBARS format, because WinMFS makes the image bigger than it should be. I originally thought the text inside the image was garbled and therefore thought it was corrupted, but it seems to be in little endian or something. Should work fine.

Even though the TiVo Series 1 can no longer get guide data, this should hopefully help get it working for some people. It should get you past Guided Setup, which apparently is not possible to complete anymore since the end of the service.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO I saw your recent message saying you're considering retiring from giving out TiVo images.

Is there any way I can help you out, since I have all the images?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Larsenv said:


> @ThAbtO I saw your recent message saying you're considering retiring from giving out TiVo images.
> 
> Is there any way I can help you out, since I have all the images?


Well, I would be semi-retired now. Feel free to jump in to share privately via Conversations. Be careful, so you don't get in trouble for sharing. *Tip* Don't share publicly.

I have health and sleep issues, as well as caring for an elderly parent, so may not always respond to requesters sooner.


----------



## TeevoDude (Apr 2, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Well, I would be semi-retired now. Feel free to jump in to share privately via Conversations. Be careful, so you don't get in trouble for sharing. *Tip* Don't share publicly.
> 
> I have health and sleep issues, as well as caring for an elderly parent, so may not always respond to requesters sooner.


You've been very helpful to me and now I can see why. You know how important it is to help people in need. I sincerely hope you can get some yourself for your health issues.:smiley:


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO Do you have a Humax T800 image? If so, please PM it to me.

According to this post, someone gave you an image for it.

I'd help give out S2-S3 images, but I haven't really seen many people request them lately... And you've beaten me to sending them each time.

Sorry if I've been bothering.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO I think there might be something wrong with your TCD540040 image. I was helping someone with it, and it seems to need the Rovi update (9.3.2c) in order to do anything.

However, after leaving the TiVo on overnight after connecting to the service once, it would get stuck in a bootloop.

Setting the ZIP Code to 00000 and selecting the "Tiny TiVo" setting doesn't seem to work anymore because of the Rovi update.

Any ideas?



Larsenv said:


> @ThAbtO Do you have a Humax T800 image?


and did you see this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Larsenv said:


> I think there might be something wrong with your TCD540040 image. I was helping someone with it, and it seems to need the Rovi update (9.3.2c) in order to do anything.


Yes, its Pre-Rovi.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, its Pre-Rovi.


Thought so.

Well, what do we do about the reboot loop after it (should have) downloaded the update?


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

A few things:


Sony SVR-2000 image added from an InstantCake image someone gave me, waiting to see if they have an image that's got past Guided Setup because it's not possible to get past that since the Series 1 was EoL. I guess people can use the image if they want to use it solely to digitally record stuff plugged into the box.
UK Thomson (AltEPG) image added.
DirecTV RCA (DVR40) image added. I don't know of any way to still use that unit.
The Sony SVR-2000, Philips, and UK Thomson (AltEPG) Series 1 images are interchangeable, all 3 images despite different models worked on a SVR-2000.
I'm working with @NickArchiver (who is obsessed with buying TiVos, especially S2) to generate WinMFS images that are post-Rovi for the early Series 2, 540040, and 649080 DT TiVos. @ThAbtO, you might be interested in replacing these in your collection. The 540040 image from ThAbtO seems to be corrupted, after it downloads the update the system gets in a bootloop. The image we have now came from his TiVo, and WinMFS and DvrBARS didn't like it so we had to make an image using dd.


----------



## Larsenv (Jun 8, 2020)

@ThAbtO I got a better TCD540040 image made thanks to @NickArchiver. It's post-Rovi, tested, and does not get into a bootloop like your image does.

Could you please give out this one from now on?


It's on the archive right now (Google Drive link only)

P.S. I get a Tapatalk phone notification whenever someone posts in the "Need an image" thread, so I've been able to give those out very quickly. (I just give them the link in the OP)


----------



## giantlaserbeams (Dec 22, 2021)

Looking for a TCD652160 image if anyone can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

giantlaserbeams said:


> Looking for a TCD652160 image if anyone can help me out. Thanks in advance!


Duplicate request.


----------

